
First They Took Our Headphone Jack, Now They’re Taking Our Volume Buttons - elorant
https://www.tomsguide.com/news/first-they-took-our-headphone-jack-now-theyre-taking-our-volume-buttons
======
perl4ever
Am I the only one who assumes the volume button is going to go away in order
to prevent muting ads?

~~~
Too
Spotify already does this even with the presence of buttons. If you lower the
volume during an ad it will automatically pause, only way to resume is to up
the volume again.

------
exabrial
I cannot wait for the fad of "less ports, less buttons, less options" to end.

~~~
grawprog
I still remember the fad of "let's see how many weird things we can cram onto
a cell phone". It led to some pretty cool if impractical phones. Every phone
I've gotten seems to be just a step towards less and less physical buttons
each time. The physical home button was the last one to go I'm pretty sure.

------
gandalfian
I always thought sonys physical quick access camera button was an
underappreciated good idea.

~~~
jpindar
My LG has a dedicated Google button. I wish I could remap it for other
purposes, but I haven't found a way.

~~~
mackrevinack
have you tried the latest tasker update? there's an option to remap the bixby
button on my phone, I just hadn't got around to doing it yet as theres a few
things they need to be done first like plugging into a computer and entering
some ADB command

------
jplayer01
> But no matter what, we will have to cope with the fact that they are taking
> our buttons away, just like they took the physical keyboard and the
> headphone jack. And eventually, they will eliminate the screen itself, too.

Is that when we've implanted direct interfaces into our brains? How far off is
that?

~~~
ToFab123
Contact lenses and voice control i would guess. Artificial eyes also.

~~~
titzer
In an ad-laden world, I'm not signing up for this.

------
mr_toad
> If phone makers really work out any potential accidental touch issue

Doesn’t seem very likely. Maybe if you keep your phone in a purse or wallet,
and you’re not very active. I can’t leave the ‘touch screen to wake’ setting
on with my phone because it is always trying to butt dial emergency numbers.

------
webninja
In 2016, Explained Casually had a prediction about the future: One day, Apple
will release the iPhone X, a solid block of featureless aluminum. This article
indicates Xiaomi might beat Apple to it!

YouTube: Casually Explained-The Future(2016)[1m:16s]:
[https://youtu.be/8BeCFWh1Auc](https://youtu.be/8BeCFWh1Auc)

------
tinus_hn
Amazing how people complain that there is no innovation in the phone space,
and then when there is innovation they complain about that. No, you can’t have
buttons on that foldable display. Yes, a wrap around display means you’ll have
to do without physical buttons.

------
mackrevinack
what would be the financial benefit of this though? taking away the headphone
jack meant that people would buy said phone manufacturers bt headphones but
would they be selling here? will apple be selling a button dongle?

------
LoveDeathRobots
tomsguide.com not to be confused with tomshardware.com

------
haunter
Waterproof and 3.5mm headphone jack can't exist together. Simple as that.

~~~
shard
Incorrect. Samsung phones have been waterproof for a while despite having a
3.5mm headphone jack.

~~~
colejohnson66
I thought they had a patent on it, however, I haven’t been able to find
anything...

